# Got to have this on (y)our car!!



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently found this sticker today: 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005EV1UQ8


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You need to check out animalden.com ......  I have a V keyring, t-shirt, collars, leads and a few other things from there..... V Victim.....


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> You need to check out animalden.com ......  I have a V keyring, t-shirt, collars, leads and a few other things from there..... V Victim.....


*Ozkar* - do you also have V bedsheets ? ;D

....I see....you're one of those guys who enter a Fan Shop and buy the hole stuff ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Blame Agnes. Without her we wouldn't have this problem.....


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG I followed your link and look what I found! I'm in 'Veeezshluh' heaven! So many stickers to choose from! ;D ;D 

http://www.cafepress.com/+vizsla+bu...ent=search-b&gclid=CJmd3f3P9a8CFYhM4AodH3a6Gw


----------

